
Stop Creating Maximal Voluminous Products for Your ‘MVPs’ - pwthornton
https://medium.com/@pwthornton/beware-creating-a-maximal-voluminous-product-68a2f6e28e69
======
sancho11
A maximal voluminous product takes a lot longer to build than a minimal viable
product. You are much more likely to ship way late, be significantly over
budget, and be late to the market if you ship a maximal voluminous product.
And then, of course, because you spent so much time building this maximal
voluminous product, you no longer have time and budget to iterate, which is
the entire point of an MVP.

A minimal viable product is supposed to be a foundation. It’s something you
can build on for years to come and something that is going to support future
product growth. A minimal viable product needs to nail its core experience and
include core features that help users solve problems, and it will often lack a
wide feature set. Those additional features will come in phase 2, phase 3,
etc., after a solid foundational MVP has been delivered.

yeaah that is really something

